# Modbus TCP Verbindung Wago 750-8212 mit einer Steuerung Siemens ET200SP



## Kurzschluß (3 August 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

zwischen einer Steuerung von WAGO ( 750-8212) Master und einer Siemens Steuerung ( ET200SP) Slave werden die Daten alle 4-5 Sekunden per Modbus TCP ausgetauscht.
Der Austausch der Daten sollte aber für Reglungsaufgaben jede Sekunde erfolgen.

An der WAGO Steuerung ( Master) ist noch eine 2te WAGO Steuerung (Slave) angebunden. Der Datenaustausch mit dieser Steuerung 
erfolgt jede Sekunde. 
Meiner Meinung nach ist der Master richtig eingestellt. Laut dem Programmierer der Siemens Steuerung ist seine Steuerung auch richtig eingestellt.
Welche Einstellung sollte an der WAGO- und/oder an der Siemens Steuerung geprüft werden?


----------



## Tobsucht (3 August 2021)

Beim Master wird eingestellt wie oft er auf den Slave liest und schreibt.
Eventuell kann der konfigurierte Intervall nicht durch die Anzahl der Modbus Kanäle gehalten werden.


----------



## winnman (4 August 2021)

ist beim Modbus nicht noch immer die Bezeichnung Server und Client in Verwendung?

Client: Fragt an und schickt (aktiver Partner)
Server: Beantwortet nur die Anfragen ("passiver" Partner)


----------



## holgermaik (4 August 2021)

Kurzschluß schrieb:


> Welche Einstellung sollte an der WAGO- ... geprüft werden?


am Master (Client) wird 
1. die Polling Zeit eingestellt - Voreinstellung 10ms
2. die Zeit der Variablenauffrischung eingestellt - Voreinstellung  200ms
3. Die Prio der Kommunikation - Voreinstellung "Low Delay"



winnman schrieb:


> ist beim Modbus nicht noch immer die Bezeichnung Server und Client in Verwendung?


das führt leider immer wieder zu Unstimmigkeit. Bei dem Wago Konfigurator gibt es leider nur einen Baustein. Dieser wird sowohl als Master bei RTU als auch als Client bei TCP verwendet. Als Bezeichnung hat er leider "Master".


----------



## Ludewig (4 August 2021)

ModBus RTU: Serielle RS485c-Verbindung mit einem Master (fragt) und ein oder mehreren Slaves (antworten). In diesem System gibt es nur einen Master.
Eine Steuerung könnte auch mehrere serielle Schnittstellen haben und beide Rollen einnehmen, jedoch nur eine pro Strang.

ModBus on TCP: In einem Netzwerk gibt es (evtl.) mehrere Server (antworten auf Anfragen) und mehrere Clients (stellen Fragen an einen Server). In einem ModBus-on-TPC-Netzwerk kann ein Server auch gleichzeitig Client eines anderen Server sein.


----------

